# Alpina Twist Two Brille



## zeitweiser (13. August 2006)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung,woman diese Brille kaufen kann?
Hat in der Bike nicht schlecht abgeschnitten und ist auch noch recht günstig.


----------



## Racemaus (14. August 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Ahnung,woman diese Brille kaufen kann?
> Hat in der Bike nicht schlecht abgeschnitten und ist auch noch recht günstig.



moin,

schau mal hier: http://froogle.google.de/froogle?q=....mozilla:de:official&sa=X&oi=froogle&ct=title

also u.a. bei http://www.bike-discount.de = 49,90 EUR sicher aber auch bei einigen anderen Bikeshops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (14. August 2006)

Ich habe meine Alpina in Karstadt-Sport gekauft.


----------



## denaturat (16. August 2006)

Hi, 
hat jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit der Brille???

Gruß


----------



## Popeye34 (2. September 2006)

Es würde meine Entscheidung zum kauf dieser Brille bestätigen / erleichtern. Hat den niemand da draußen Erfahrung mit der TWIST TWO ??? Sind die 7 sec. laut Hersteller, wirklich ausreichend für die Verdunkelung der Gläser? 

XzippO


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe diese Brille in der Farbe Tin mit Gläsern in Orange jetzt seit ca. einer Woche und bin schlicht begeistert - es ist die beste Sportbrille, die ich bisher hatte. 

Sie sitzt bei mir perfekt, drückt nirgendwo, und tränende Augen bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten sind passé.

Die Aufhellung/Verdunklung der Gläser erfolgt für mich unmerklich - sehr angenehm, aber ich kann nicht sagen wie sich das in Sekunden ausdrückt. 

Jedenfalls kann ich sie mit den orangenen Gläsern uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Vielleicht kaufe ich sie mir auch noch mit grauen/blauen Gläsern.

Gruß
Taunusschnecke


----------



## daniel77 (8. September 2006)

Brille ist absolut Top von der Funktion her, hoffe nur das die Qualität des Gestells dauerhafter als bei meiner Tri-Guard 40 ist, diese ist nämlich an der Aiufnahme der Gläser nach 6 Monaten Gebrauch gebrochen.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe gerade bei www.bike-components.de nochmal dieses Modell gekauft und dort gleich auch Ersatzgläser dazu bestellt. Ersatzgläser habe ich sonst noch in keinem Shop gesehen!

Ich hoffe auch, dass der Rahmen länger als ein halbes Jahr hält...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (9. September 2006)

Meine Tri-Guard hat auch nicht lange gehalten.Habe jetzt seit einer Woche die Twist two mit orangen Gläsern.Allerdings muss ich Taunusschnecke zustimmen,die Verdunklung merke ich überhaupt nicht.Ich dachte die Gläser würden merklich dunkler werden in der Sonne(bzw. heller im Wald)aber dem ist nicht so.Ich dachte bereits das man mir ein Fake verkauft hätte,zumal mein online Händler katastophal war, aber das scheint also normal zu sein mit den Gläsern...??Fakt ist ,das die Tönung in der Sonne ausreichend ist,man in dunkleren Abschnitten aber gut sieht.
Allerdings ist die Bügelverstellen recht grob und wirkt billig und alles andere als langlebig..
Aber sie sitzt gut und weist den Fahrtwind in der Tat fast 100%ig ab.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (9. September 2006)

Hi, 

nicht dass ich mit der "unmerklichen Verdunklung" der Gläser mißverstanden werde:
Ich meinte, dass ich keine "schlagartige" oder in genauen Sekunden meßbare Veränderung merke (habe ich auch noch nicht versucht mit der Uhr zu stoppen), sondern dass sich die Brillengläser so anpassen, dass ich immer das Gefühl habe, die richtige Sonnebrille zu tragen.

Ich finde es erstaunlich:
Gestern abend war ich bis nach 20 Uhr im Wald mit Sonnenbrille auf der Nase und habe immer noch gut gesehen. Heute bin ich einen halben Tag lang (bis mittags) bei permanenter Sonne gefahren - im Wechsel freies Feld und dichter Wald - die Brille bot immer für mich perfektes Sehen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch bessere (dann wohl aber auch teurere). 
Gebraucht gekauft hatte ich vor einiger Zeit eine Alpina -Modell unbekannt- (könnte ein Vorgängermodell der Tri Guard sein) mit Wechselscheiben. Ich fand es lästig, immer irgendwann mindestens einmal unterwegs wg. der wechselnden Lichtverhältnisse die beiden Gläser rauspopeln und wechseln zu müssen. Deshalb hatte ich mich für einen Kauf der Twist Two entschieden.

Die Bügelverstellung brauche ich nicht, bei mir sitzt sie schon in der Grundstellung passend.
Dass die Tri Guards aber soo schnell kaputtgehen hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Gruß
Taunusschnecke


----------



## Popeye34 (12. September 2006)

Hallo Taunusschnecke & Glücklicher Besitzer der Twist Two!

könntest du mir die Gestellbreite angeben? Also von Schraube zu Schraube (innen). Ich habe keinen Alpina Händler in der Nähe um die Brille zu Probieren, und brauche halt so eine Art vergleich zu meiner, um sie dann über das Netz zu bestellen. Meine SIGMA misst in der Innenseite (schraube-schraube) 130 mm.
Es gibt da auch die TWIST THREE (seid neustem?) Die ist aber zur TWO um 8 mm breiter am Gestell, aber das bringt mir ja nix, da ich net weis wie die TWO von der Breite her ist..... 

D A N K E im Voraus 

XzippO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. September 2006)

Hi XzippO,

aber gerne mache ich das: 
die Gestellbreite innen *in Höhe der Schrauben* beträgt 12,45 cm - ist bei der Biegung der Brille nicht ganz so einfach zu messen...

Zur Klarheit: Die Schrauben selbst habe ich nicht mit gemessen, da sie ja im Gestell sitzen. Nur den Zwischenraum zwischen den Bügeln(Gestellende), die an diesen Schrauben angebracht sind (ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt).

Noch eine Info, die vielleicht weiterhilft: Ich habe einen relativ kleinen Kopf - Helmgröße 54.
Von dem Modell Twist Three habe ich auch gelesen. Eigenartigerweise habe ich es aber auf der Alpina-Seite (auch mit dortiger Suchfunktion) nicht gefunden. Vielleicht gibt es das 2006 nicht mehr?? Dies ist ja leider mit vielen guten Sachen so, die nicht ganz dem mainstream entsprechen. 

Gruß
Taunusschnecke


----------



## Friuli-Jay (12. September 2006)

Allgemein kann man sagen,das die Twist two relativ schmal ausfällt.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. September 2006)

Haltbarkeit der Tri Guard ist in der Tat nicht so doll
Hat bei mir ca 9. Monate gehalten und ist dann an der Gläseraufnahme in der Mitte gebrochen


----------



## Popeye34 (12. September 2006)

DANKE Taunusschnecke für dein Aufwand!!  

zu der TWIST THREE   : http://www.bike-discount.de/www/meh...88&Kategorie1=&Hersteller=130&ArtikelID=11902

Also, ich habe mich für die THREE entschieden wegen des 8 mm breiteren Gestelles da meine jetzige schon 130 mm hat und gut zu meinem Gesicht passt, wäre das wohl die bessere Lösung.

PS: die Info zum "breiteren" Gestelles habe ich bei ebay gefunden.

Dankend, XzippO


----------



## Klingel (19. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir die Twist Two zu kaufen. Jedoch habe ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Gläser. Wenn dann kommt für mich nur die Twist Two mit den schwarzen Gläsern in Frage...Werden diese bei Sonneneinstrahlung so dunkel, dass eine andere Person die vor mir steht meine Augen nicht mehr erkennen kann oder bleiben sie so durchsichtig wie auf den meisten Bildern?


----------



## Cigarman (25. September 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Haltbarkeit der Tri Guard ist in der Tat nicht so doll
> Hat bei mir ca 9. Monate gehalten und ist dann an der Gläseraufnahme in der Mitte gebrochen



Meine leider auch. 
Na einmal werd ich es noch probieren mit Alpina und die Twist testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (25. September 2006)

mal eine frage zu den twist two ...

sind die orangenen gläser auch bei dunkelheit zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## Friuli-Jay (25. September 2006)

Habs vorhin mal in der Dämmerung probiert.Da gings schon noch mit Einschränkungen(habe die orangen Gläser),aber in der Dunkelheit definitiv nicht!Es ist nun mal eine Sonnenbrille...
Und nochmal die Frage an andere Twist Two/Three Besitzer: Geht es nur mir so,das ich von der Anpassfunktion der Tönung absolut gar nichts merke?Selbst wenn ich aus dem Keller ans Tageslicht komme,bleibt die Tönung subjektiv immer gleich... Bei Euch auch??


----------



## Popeye34 (26. September 2006)

Hmmm, 
also ich habe meine Twist Three, erst heute bekommen.

Ich habe sie Natürlich gleich zum Test, von der Zimmerhelligkeit, aus dem Fenster bzw. gegen den Himmel gehalten. Aber ich sehe/merke da kein unterschied  . Bin ich Blind oder muss ich einfach mal eine Tour machen um den unterschied zu sehen???


XzippO


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. September 2006)

Hi,

@ Friuli-Jay und xzippo: Genau das finde ich so faszinierend an dieser Brille - man sieht eigentlich keinen Unterschied in der Tönung der Gläser, aber das (Sonnen-)licht blendet nicht mehr.

Ich habe die Brille gerade fast eine Woche im Urlaub täglich getragen und bin hoch zufrieden - insbesondere weil ich ziemlich lichtempfindliche Augen habe und schon eine Sonnenbrille aufsetze, wenn andere das noch lange nicht machen.

Soeben ist mein Paket mit der 2. Alpina Twist in Orange einschl. ein Paar Gläser in Blau angekommen. Ist gleich als "Ersatzpaket" in die Schublade gewandert ... falls ich die Brille mal verliere oder so ... meiner Meinung nach die beste Brille für das Geld.

@ Klingel: Ich habe die "schwarzen" nicht getestet - vermute aber, dass sie relativ hell bleiben ... so wie die orangenen und die blauen Gläser.

Gruß
Taunusschnecke


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. September 2006)

Man denkt wirklich, dass die Brille keine Tönungsfunktion besitzt, jedoch kann man in der direkten Sonne eine leichte Verdunklung der Gläser beobachten.


----------



## jkmed (28. September 2006)

Hallo Besitzer von (kaputten)-ALPINA Brillen,

habe die Racoon, nach drei Jahren ist ein Bügel gebrochen, kurze mail an den Service von Alpina und drei Tage später hatte ich einen neuen Bügel im Briefkasten; der wiederum hielt geschlagene vier Wochen!
Erneute mail an ALPINA und der freundliche Mitarbeiter hat mir wirklich eine neun Brille zugeschickt und das ohne vorhandene Rechnung!!!

Also: super super Service und Support vom ALPINA- Kundendienst!
Bin begeistert.

JK


----------



## Popeye34 (29. September 2006)

So,
Da ich heute frei gehabt habe, und das Wetter für die Jahreszeit einfach klasse war, Habe ich mich auf das MTB geschwungen und eine schöne Tour auf der Alb gemacht. Mit der neuen Twist Three auf der Nase, versteht sich!
Also, ich kann mich der Taunusschnecke nur anschliessen, die Brille ist für ihr Geld TOP! Man hat zu "jedem" umgebungslicht immer den richtigen "Durchblick". Dabei ist sie angenehm leicht und rutscht nicht von der Nase. 
Man merkt eigentlich nicht, das die Gläser Dunkler/Heller werden, aber etwas passiert da schon..(hmmm..). Es stört weder das Sonnenlicht, noch Schattige Passagen.  
Ein Manko ist für mich, das die Gläser etwas zu knapp geschnitten sind (von unten her) hätten etwas Grösser ausfallen können. Dan wären die Augen besser vom Fahrwind geschützt!....

Aber nix desto trotz, eine Geile Brille für´s Gel

XzippO


----------



## Cigarman (4. Oktober 2006)

jkmed schrieb:


> Hallo Besitzer von (kaputten)-ALPINA Brillen,
> 
> habe die Racoon, nach drei Jahren ist ein Bügel gebrochen, kurze mail an den Service von Alpina und drei Tage später hatte ich einen neuen Bügel im Briefkasten; der wiederum hielt geschlagene vier Wochen!
> Erneute mail an ALPINA und der freundliche Mitarbeiter hat mir wirklich eine neun Brille zugeschickt und das ohne vorhandene Rechnung!!!
> ...



Danke Jkmed!
Habe nun auch eine Mail an Alpina wegen eines gebrochenen Rahmen einer Tri-Guard (Kaufdatum Mai 2004) geschrieben.
Keine Antwort aber gestern lag ein Päckchen mit einem neuen Rahmen im Postkasterl - zwar ohne Komentar - aber was will man mehr.
Nun verwende ich die Tri-Guard zum Laufen und die neue Twist Three zum Biken. 
LG CM


----------



## longstag (28. März 2007)

Empfehlt ihr die Twist Three mit Quattroflex- oder Varioflexgläsern?
Hab mir gestern zwar 'ne Twist Two bestellt in rot und mit schwarzen Gläsern, aber da hatte ich diesen Threat noch nicht gelesen.

Nachdem die Brille wohl sehr schmal ausfallen soll, werde ich wohl zu einer Twist Three wechseln müssen.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. März 2007)

So als Update:
Nachdem meine orangenen Gläser gebrochen waren habe ich mir für meine Twist Two die grauen nachbestellt.
Die neigen zwar bei Tiefstehender Sonne die im 60-45° Winkel von der Fahrtrichtung her in die Gläser scheint zu Lensflare-Effekten im Glas, aber dafür kann man auch eine ordentlich Tönungsfunktion beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longstag (28. März 2007)

Hab meine Twist Two zwar noch nicht geliefert bekommen aber im Sport Scheck konnte ich sie mal probieren.
Eindeutig zu klein für meinen Dickkopf ;-)

Hab mir jetzt gleich mal die Twist Three (Tin/Black lenses) bestellt.
Ist 54,95 ein guter Preis dafür?

Hab sie bei www.netsport24.de bestellt.


----------



## Krummer Lenker (28. März 2007)

Nabend

Auch wenn es etwas spät kommt, aber hier ist sie 12,- Euro günstiger. Aber du hast ja meist 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Bekleidung/Brillen/Twist+Three+Brille

Grüße


----------



## Krummer Lenker (28. März 2007)

Sorry falscher Link. 
Aber selber Preis.

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Bekleidung/Brillen/Twist+Two+Brille


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. April 2007)

Hallo Fans,
ich möchte mir auch die Twist Two zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche Gläserfarbe ich nehmen soll. 
Ich habe sehr lichtempfindliche Augen. 
Zu welchen Gläsern würdet ihr mir denn raten? 
Für Eure Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße zanderschnapper


----------



## jamaku (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe die Twist Two nun seit 4 Monaten und kann nicht meckern. Tönung klappt wunderbar auch der Fahrtwind wird angenehm abgeblockt. Das einzigste was mir nicht so ganz gefällt, ist der Verstellmechanismus. Macht doch einen nicht so ganz stabilen Eindruck, bis jetzt ist da zwar noch nichts passiert, aber irgendwie traue ich der Sache nicht so ganz. 

Welche Gläserfarbe ist die beste ?

Entscheidend sind die Filtereigenschaften eines Brillenglases bei unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnissen. Die Entwicklung geht generell hin zu Orange, weil diese Farbe sowohl im grellen Licht wie in der Dämmerung die Konturen der Umgebung hervorhebt (die Kontrastverstärkung beim Sehen laut aller wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen wird dabei deutlich gesteigert).


----------



## muffe (11. April 2007)

hier hört man ja nur gutes über die Twist Two.

mir haben die Varioflex Gläser super gefallen wirklich sehr gut in Orange hatte ich die.

jetzt aber mal ein Nachteil ich bin Kontaktlinsenträger und mir kam immer ein wenig Fahrtwind von unten ans Auge dadurch wird die Linse schnell trocken und es fängt an zu brennen und alles wird verschwommen. Naja mußte sie deshalb wieder zurüch geben.

Hat jemand ne Bezahlbare Brille mal Kontaktlinsen getestet welche könnt ihr empfehlen.


----------



## spOOky fish (12. April 2007)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Fans,
> ich möchte mir auch die Twist Two zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche Gläserfarbe ich nehmen soll.
> Ich habe sehr lichtempfindliche Augen.
> Zu welchen Gläsern würdet ihr mir denn raten?
> ...




nimm eine Smith Slider, die haben 3 Wechselgläser inclusive.
Da zwei Brillen zuviel des Guten sind, habe ich noch eine abzugeben (siehe meine Signatur) .

Ich habe meine Smith jetzt zwei Jahre und das unkomplizierte und schnelle Wechselsystem funktioniert immer noch hervorragend.


----------



## skyphab (13. April 2007)

Ich fahre jetzt seit wenigen Wochen eine TwistThree (bin vorher Klarsicht gefahren) und bin wirklich begeistert!

Die TwistTwo passt nicht zu meiner Kopfform und die Varioflexgläser sind wirklich eine Wucht. Mir reicht der Sonnenschutz und die Kontrastverstärkung ist wirklich genial. Sieht auch alles viel geiler aus mit Brille, will man garnicht mehr abziehen *lol*


----------



## Andry (14. April 2007)

muffe schrieb:


> hier hört man ja nur gutes über die Twist Two.
> 
> mir haben die Varioflex Gläser super gefallen wirklich sehr gut in Orange hatte ich die.
> 
> ...




Habe mir heute auch die Twist Two zugelegt- kann aber deine Erfahrungen bezüglich des Fahrtwinds nicht so ganz teilen.Ich trage zum Biken auch Tageskontaktlinsen- heute 20 km geradelt- keinerlei Probleme mit dem Fahrtwind und trockenen Linsen.Kommt vielleicht auf die Einstellung der Brille an?

Habe Sie mir in Blue (Gestell und Gläser) beim hiesigen Optiker gekauft.Mit Versandkosten kommt man im Netzt ja auch so meistens um die 50-55 EUR, ich habe 59 beim Optiker bezahlt- und habe direkt nen Ansprechpartner wenn irgendwas nicht in Ordnung sein sollte.

Hatte vorher bei Karstadt  online das gleiche Modell geordert (38,95 EUR incl. Versand)- doch das war eine Odysee ohnegleichen!So einen Saftladen habe ich noch nicht erlebt- Bestellung 31.03.07- bis dato weder die Brille- noch eine klärende Info von der Hotline, erhalten, unglaublich!Jeder Mini Laden kann seine verschickten Waren nachverfolgen per Sendungsnummer- Karstadt kann das angeblich nicht, ein Witz!Finger weg von diesem Unternehmen!


Zur Brille selbst:

Sieht top aus- funktioniert super- und preislich auch noch im Rahmen, meine Empfehlung!


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida-bike (17. April 2007)

hallo,
ich interessiere mich auch für die alpina twist two brille. habe einen sehr kleinen kopf (umfang ca 50 cm) und frage mich, ob die brille auch für mich geeignet ist...?
und dann frage ich mich welche funktion die verschiedenen farben der gläser haben. sind die für verschiedene einsatzgebiete oder warum gibt es blau, schwarz, orange als farbvariante der gläser?
grüße,
merida-bike


----------



## Andry (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

also meine Rübe ist auch nicht gerade die Riesenbirne (ca. 54 cm Kopfumfang)- und die Twist Two passt mir gut- dürfte also für dich auch kein Problem sein.

Ich habe mir die Gläserfarbe Blau ausgesucht- für mich der beste Kompromiss aus wenig verfremdenden Farbverhalten und Kontrast, sowie Sonnen- und Blendschutz.Die orangenen Gläser sollen sehr kontrastverstärkend wirken- allerdings waren mir die farblichen Verfälschungen doch etwas zu hoch.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## merida-bike (17. April 2007)

hallo andry,

danke für diese super schnelle antwort. 
hab irgendwo gelesen, dass blaue gläser für sonnenbrillen nur spielereien wären und nichts taugen würden. weiß auch nicht wie ich das interpretieren soll. aber wenn du sagst, dass du zufrieden bist, würde ich wohl auch zu der blauen tendieren. 
bei karstadt gibt es die sehr günstig. allerdings finde ich die abbildung suspekt. handelt es sich hierbei um die ganz normale twist two, blauer rahmen, blaue gläser??
http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzeigen.do?pid=2946985

grüße,
merida-bike


----------



## Andry (17. April 2007)

merida-bike schrieb:


> hallo andry,
> 
> danke für diese super schnelle antwort.
> hab irgendwo gelesen, dass blaue gläser für sonnenbrillen nur spielereien wären und nichts taugen würden. weiß auch nicht wie ich das interpretieren soll. aber wenn du sagst, dass du zufrieden bist, würde ich wohl auch zu der blauen tendieren.
> ...




Ja, es handelt sich um das ganz normale Twist Two Modell mit blauem Rahmen und blauen Gläsern- exakt dasselbe, für das ich am vergangenen Wochenende 60 EUR auf den Tisch meines Optikers gelegt habe....

Eben deswegen weil Karstadt diese Brille überhaupt nicht liefern kann- entgegen des angegebenen Lieferstatus "sofort lieferbar", wirst du die Ware nie erhalten.Habe 3 Orders an Karstadt gegeben- keine einzige ist bisher bei mir eingetroffen (seit 3 Wochen)- auf Rückfragen bekommts du keinerlei gescheite Info- ausser dass die Ware angbelich sofort lieferbar wäre- und die Sendung schon längst eingetroffen sein müßte.Angeblich wurden schon mehrere Faxe an die zuständige Versandabteilung geschickt- selbst eine simple Sendungsnummer ist angeblich nicht möglich- 

Der letzte Mistladen, echt!

Probier dein Glück, ich habe keine Lust mehr gehabt noch länger zu warten- bin dann halt vor Ort fündig geworden- der Aufpreis (21 EUR) war mir die Anpassung, Kundenservice und Lieferfähigkeit vor Ort wert.



Gruss

Andreas


----------



## muffe (18. April 2007)

@ Andry

Hallo welche Kontaktlinsen benutzt du denn. ich habe die ECo und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden damit


----------



## Andry (18. April 2007)

@muffe

Ich nutze die Focus Dailies Toric Linsen- hatte ich als Probierpackung erhalten (5 Stück) und waren auch meine ersten Kontaktlinsen überhaupt.Komme damit gut zurecht, da ich die Linsen für gewöhnlich nur zum Biken nutze...wobei ich mich da so gut dran gewöhnt habe, dass ich am Überlegen bin auf ne Monatslinse umzusteigen.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (20. April 2007)

Ich finde diese Brille interessant...

aber perfekt wäre sie, wenn es noch Klarsicht-Wechselgläser geben würde. Tagsüber immer die orangenen und Nachts nur schnell Gläser wechseln.

Sicher, ne Tri-Guard ist sowas ähnliches, aber da wechsle ich ja auch am Tag, oder?


----------



## skyphab (21. April 2007)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Sicher, ne Tri-Guard ist sowas ähnliches, aber da wechsle ich ja auch am Tag, oder?



Ja, die Tri-Guard musst wechseln. Abgesehen davon ist die auch totals anders geschnitten. Twist-Two, Twist-Three und Tri-Guard haben alle sehr unterschiedliche Passformen, die Tri-Guard passt mir z.B. überhaupt nicht und Varioflex-Gläser hat sie eh nicht.


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. April 2007)

Hallo,
kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Quattroflex- und den Varioflex Gläsern?
Was genau ist denn der Unterschied? 

Grüße zanderschnapper


----------



## LTD Team (25. April 2007)

merida-bike schrieb:


> hallo andry,
> 
> danke für diese super schnelle antwort.
> hab irgendwo gelesen, dass blaue gläser für sonnenbrillen nur spielereien wären und nichts taugen würden. weiß auch nicht wie ich das interpretieren soll. aber wenn du sagst, dass du zufrieden bist, würde ich wohl auch zu der blauen tendieren.
> ...



bestells lieber hier : http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Bekleidung/Brillen/Twist+Two+Brille

Da kannst du sicher sein das ud die rechtzeitig bekommst


----------



## merida-bike (26. April 2007)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Quattroflex- und den Varioflex Gläsern?
> Was genau ist denn der Unterschied?
> 
> Grüße zanderschnapper



schau mal hier:
http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=45

grüße von merida-bike


----------



## two wheels (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute
So ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor und hab gleich noch ne Frage zur TwistThree!

Bei Veloplus bei mir um die Ecke gibts eben die Three nur mit den grauen Gläsern und ich befürchte, dass ich mit dem grauen Gläsern im Wald zu wenig sehe und die Brille wieder abziehen muss, was ich eben nicht will! 
Könnte sich mal bitte jemand dazu äussern? Tun es die grauen im Wald oder müsste ich die orangen nehmen? Wie ist der Sonnen- (Blend-)schutz der orangen Gläser?

Vielen Dank

Übrigens die TwistTwo ist mir zu klein, de gäbe es nämlich mit orangen Gläsern


----------



## muffe (8. Mai 2007)

tja das gleich problem habe ich auch, twist two in orange zu klein und die three nur in grau. Und grau im Wald ist einfach nur schrott
ich war bei H&S naja ich suche immer noch das ultimative (das mann noch bezahlen kann) 

für Vorschläge bin ich immer offen


----------



## two wheels (8. Mai 2007)

Aber das kanns ja wohl net sein, dass man die Three nirgends in orange findet! Habe im Net gekuckt, in der ganzen Schweiz nirgends nen OnlineShop der die Three in orange hätte!


----------



## norman68 (8. Mai 2007)

Also ich fahr jetzt die Three mit grauen Glässer seit etwas über 1 Jahr. Da ist es egal ob Tag oder Nacht, in der Sonne oder im Wald hab da null Probleme das die zu dunkel wär. Sie ist im Wald ja fast klar. Also was soll da nicht zu sehen sein?

Ciao Norman


----------



## two wheels (8. Mai 2007)

Na also, hab doch nen Shop gefunden der die Three in orange hat!
Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, dass ich mit der grauen im Wald genug erkennen kann.
Fahre im Moment irgend ne Alpina für 50 Euro (graue Verspiegelte Gläser) und mit der erkenn ich im Wald zu wenig.
Bin mir schon etwas unsicher ob`s dann mit der orangen nicht zusehr blendet, aber ich probiers jetzt mal, sonst geht die orange retour und ich ordere die graue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (8. Mai 2007)

Dir ist aber klar das die Brille heller und dunkler wird, oder? Denn mit einer normalen Brille kannst das nicht vergleichen.
Auch gibt es die mit orangen Glässer bei Actiosports.

Ciao Norman


----------



## two wheels (8. Mai 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar das die Brille heller und dunkler wird, oder? Denn mit einer normalen Brille kannst das nicht vergleichen.
> Auch gibt es die mit orangen Glässer bei Actiosports.
> 
> Ciao Norman



Ja, is klar, wobei heller und dunkler im eigentlichen Sinn wird sie ja nicht, konnte ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen. Hab heute die two und three testgetragen.
Wie gesagt werds mal mit der orange versuchen.
Bin aus der CH, da bestell ich lieber in der CH (Zoll etc) hab hier auch nen Shop gefunden.

Könnte sich nicht noch mal wer zum Sonnen- (Blend-) schutz der orangen Gläser äussern, der das Teil besitzt? Würde mich interessieren!


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

Habe jetzt die Twist Three mit den orangen Gläsern bekommen und gleich mal getestet (auf dem Balkon)!
Mit den orangen Gläsern belendet es mich ja noch mehr als ohne Brille
Die geht gleich heute noch retour und ich nehm mal die mit den grauen Gläsern.
Hoffe norman68 behält recht! Habe leider ziemlich empfindliche Augen!


----------



## norman68 (14. Mai 2007)

@Two wheels

wenn du sehr empfindliche Auge hast wirst du wohl mit keiner "automatischen Brille" glücklich werden. Denn die werden alle nicht so dunkel wie eine normale Sonnenbrille. 

Ciao Norman


----------



## LTD Team (18. Mai 2007)

ich hatte heute meine erste fahrt mit meinen neuen twist two,bin begeistert, man merkt kaum das die brille auf der nase sitzt,sehr leicht und sehr angenehme gläser, hab mir die mit rotem gestell und schwarzen gläsern gekauft.

leider muss ich aber die brille morgen an den versänder zurückschicken und umtauschen lassen, die haben mir gebrauchte twisto twos geschickt


----------



## jograve (25. Mai 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> ...
> Eben deswegen weil Karstadt diese Brille überhaupt nicht liefern kann- entgegen des angegebenen Lieferstatus "sofort lieferbar", wirst du die Ware nie erhalten.Habe 3 Orders an Karstadt gegeben- keine einzige ist bisher bei mir eingetroffen (seit 3 Wochen)- auf Rückfragen bekommts du keinerlei gescheite Info- ausser dass die Ware angbelich sofort lieferbar wäre- und die Sendung schon längst eingetroffen sein müßte.Angeblich wurden schon mehrere Faxe an die zuständige Versandabteilung geschickt- selbst eine simple Sendungsnummer ist angeblich nicht möglich-
> Der letzte Mistladen, echt!
> Probier dein Glück, ich habe keine Lust mehr gehabt noch länger zu warten- bin dann halt vor Ort fündig geworden- der Aufpreis (21 EUR) war mir die Anpassung, Kundenservice und Lieferfähigkeit vor Ort wert.
> ...



meine Erfahrungen zu Karstadt - ich hatte Glück
am 18.04. gegen 22:00 Uhr Brille u. a. bestellt und sofort Bestätigung bekommen
teilweise Lieferung am 21.04. - aber nix Brille
mehrere Anfrage per Mail - wo brille bleibt? - wurde irreführed bzw. später gar nicht mehr bearbeitet. hat nur immer ne Maschine geantwortet "vielen dank für ihre Anfrage ...", "konnten noch nicht bearbeiten." und so nen zeuchs
kriege ich auf einmal am 23.05. ne Mail "Artikel wurde verschickt"
am 24.05. warse dann da

Also nüschts gegen Karstadt, eine Lieferzeit von 5 Wochen ist doch tipitopi, wenn der Artikel als "sofort lieferbar" gekennzeichnet ist und dann noch der tolle support - immer freundlich immer nett


----------



## LaPalma (25. Mai 2007)

Die Twist Two sitzt gut, superbequem.

Die Verdunkelung geht langsam eigentlich unmerklich, aber man hat immer das gefühl gut bebrillt zu sein .

Der Bügelverstellung traue ich nicht zu, dass man sie mehrfach täglich verstellen kann, ohne den Mechanismus zu zerstören.
Aber als Träger muss man sie ja auch nicht ständig verstellen.

Alpina gibt es bei Rose, mit einem super Service.
Bei Fielmann kann man auch Alpina-Modelle bestellen.

Vergangenes Wochenende habe ich meine Twist Two noch reklamieren müssen und habe direkt eine neue erhalten.

Bei der Aufbewahrung haben die Bügelenden die Gläser von innen zerkratzt.
Angeblich ist das noch nie vorgekommen (wie eigentlich alle Mängel, die an Produkten auftreten  .

Aber alles in allem ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis!

LaPalma


----------



## Crosscard (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich check gerade gar nix:

Hier schreiben viele das die Twist Three eigentlich nur breiter sein soll als die Twist Two. Wenn ich aber bei Alpina auf der Homepage schaue steht bei der Twist Three überhaupt nix von Varioflex Technik sondern Quattroflex.
Darauf hin schaue ich mir die Technik an, steht aber weit und breit nix von den Varioflex Gläsern und auch nix von automatischer Abdunklung. Und dann gibt es noch eine Twist Three Zinn die gar nicht aufgeführt ist, oder überseh ich die. Bezieht sich auf die Alpina Homepage.
Link: http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index....iew&id=643&Itemid=1104&Itemid=1103&Itemid=26&
___________
Link Twist Three Zinn - Online Shop:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3803/twist_three_zinn.html


----------



## Mike23 (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

du must auf der Alpina-Seite auf das Modell "tin VL" klicken. Bei diesem Modell sind schwarze Varioflexgläser dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crosscard (7. August 2007)

Ok, dank dir, hab´s gefunden. Mensch bei sovielen Brillen .. sind ja nicht nur die von Alpina .. hab mich die letzte Zeit etwas zu intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt ...  

Die Twist Three soll ja ehr für weitere Gesichter/Köpfe sein und die Two ehr für´s schmale Gesicht ... ich hab bei den Radhelmen immer Grösse L. Also so 58-62 ca. Sollte ich deshalb davon ausgehen das ich ehr die Twist Three brauche ? was meint ihr ? kann leider nirgends die Brille vorab anprobieren.


----------



## jograve (8. August 2007)

Crosscard schrieb:


> Ok, dank dir, hab´s gefunden. Mensch bei sovielen Brillen .. sind ja nicht nur die von Alpina .. hab mich die letzte Zeit etwas zu intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt ...
> 
> Die Twist Three soll ja ehr für weitere Gesichter/Köpfe sein und die Two ehr für´s schmale Gesicht ... ich hab bei den Radhelmen immer Grösse L. Also so 58-62 ca. Sollte ich deshalb davon ausgehen das ich ehr die Twist Three brauche ? was meint ihr ? kann leider nirgends die Brille vorab anprobieren.




würd ich machen. ich habe die twist two - die geht, aber hart an der Grenze.

ausserdem hab ich noch die tri guard 40 - die ist größer und passt mir besser bzw. fühl ich mich mit der größe auch wohler.

bei den helmen hab ich s-m.

bis denne
jo


----------



## Mike23 (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

hab auch die Twist Three bei gleicher Helmgröße wie du - passt perfekt!


----------



## Crosscard (8. August 2007)

Wie stabil ist denn die Brille .. auf den Fotos sieht das alles nicht so "fest" aus, kann aber auch täuschen ?


----------



## Mike23 (8. August 2007)

An der Stabilität ist aus meiner Sicht nichts auszusetzen. Hab sie jetzt ca. ein halbes Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Für sehr starke Sonneneinstrahlung ist sie zwar fast etwas zu hell, dafür ist sie in schattigen Waldpassagen aber nicht zu dunkel - eine sehr guter Kompromiss für Mountainbiker (hab die Varioflex-Black Gläser).


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. August 2007)

wisst ihr wo es die blauen gläser gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crosscard (9. August 2007)

Ok und gleich noch ein Paar Fragen zu der Alpina Twist Three(!) Brille:

Welche Varioflex Gläser sind am besten geeignet. Ich fahre eigentlich fast nie Hauptstr, fahre ansonsten geteerte Radwege, geschotterte Radwege, zwischen durch mal durch ein Waldstück (mal mehr, mal weniger dunkel) das ganze mal nachmittags, das ganze auch abends, eventuell sogar mal morgens.

Nun gibts ja:

Gläser - varioflex orange und Gläser - varioflex black

Welche sollte ich nehmen und was sind genau die Unterschiede ?

Und dann gibts die Brille wie schon erwähnt mit Quattroflex Technik. Was bringt diese nun wieder. So wie bei Alpina zu lesen ist verdunkelt diese ja nicht automatisch oder irre ich mich, aber da steht was von Pol-Filter für überragende Kontrastverstärkung ? Was ist denn das nun wieder alles ? Bitte alles beantworten, bekommt man ja nen "Kollaps" von den ganzen Begriffen und Brillen.

Sorry aber ich muss zugeben, bei der Auswahl steig ich nimmer durch. Ist ja schlimmer wie beim Helm. Hilfe 


So jetzt hörts aber alles auf:

Schaut euch mal den Link an, das soll das Modell Twist Three Zinn sein (eigentlich heisst das doch tin??!!) das doch eigentlich in der Ausführung "tin" nur Varioflex Gläser hat. Hier wird aber beides in einen Topf geworfen. Zuerst steht dran das die Brille Quattroflex Scheiben hat und dann plötzlich Scheibenfarbe passt sich von selbst an also Varioflex. Ja was denn nu ? Vergleicht selbst. Ich denke der Online Shop hat die falsche Beschreibung dazu oder was meint ihr, denn wenn man bie Alpina nachschaut sieht das alles anderst aus:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k14/a3803/twist_three_zinn.html

http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index....iew&id=645&Itemid=1106&Itemid=1103&Itemid=26&


----------

